# Are you sick of "Is x type smarter than y type?" threads?



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

If not, explain why you enjoy these, because I'd sure as hell like to know.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

No, because we are the apex of intelligence and smartness.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Bast said:


> If not, explain why you enjoy these, because I'd sure as hell like to know.


Because of posts like this one.

I voted "Absolutely". I'm not going to lie, I'm smarter than most people I've met, but I doubt my type has anything to do with that.


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

No, because I ignore them.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

aconite said:


> Because of posts like this one.
> 
> I voted "Absolutely". I'm not going to lie, I'm smarter than most people I've met, but I doubt my type has anything to do with that.


Thanks for the link *dies*

@Bast Yes! Absolutely, I have no need for people who like to jerk off on their own brain. This phenomenon is also called a "brainial" and is really perverted.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

The only thing that bothers(or amuses) me is the need for people to feel better about themselves by hiding behind a personality type and seeing themselves as smart when it should be an individual endeavor and not based on an abstraction. If I'm smart then it's because of my own doing, not because a stereotype tells me so.


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, I think such threads are ridiculous and people should save their opinions for themselves. What is smart/intelligent? It is not something you can define clearly. Smart/intelligent in what? It's very subjective. Being smart in academia does not make you intelligent. Usually these types are dumb in life. If you take one type who is smart in something, that type will be absolutely dumb in another area. Well-rounded intelligent people are hard to find and they do not come in one type strictly.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

Nope, I'm not sick of them.

The INTPs win almost every time.

They stroke my ego 

I think this is true in some ways, but not really. There are a ton of different kinds of intelligence. I am proud of the fact that I'm always one of the most intellectually intelligent people in a room, but I am absolutely horrible at sports. I'm not exceptionally attractive. I'm not good with my hands or tools, and I'm oblivious to my surroundings more than I maybe should be. I suck with art, and am not that great with musical instruments. I come off socially awkward sometimes, I have trouble with public speaking and I don't make friends really easily, etc etc etc.

We all have our talents, and there are different kinds of intelligence and those threads shouldn't be taken too seriously since they usually just focus on intellectual intelligence and logic.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sick of them and feel bad for the people who _clearly_ seem to need them.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am tired of the stupid threads so I said completely because the level of tiredness at the stupid threads is complete. It is as absurd as the witch saying, "Mirror, mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of us all." When the mirror said "Snow White," the witch decided to get rid of her nemesis. Fortunately, she failed. 
Fortunately, no one with the less smart MBTI type is about to feed the smarter MBTI type a poison apple, lol.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

You know what I really hate? The "Are INTPs The Smartest?" threads. Really, most threads involving INTPs and intelligence. Especially the folks who take that seriously. I mean, sure, some types *have* been shown to get better IQ scores. IQ. Like that's an accurate measure of intelligence.

Seriously, if types were as smart as the stereotypes say we are, the INTPs and the INTJs would probably rule the world by now.



Adespota said:


> No, because I ignore them.


Your avatar reminds me of Curly Brace from Cave Story.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Need I say anything? I am not the smartest person around. I am, however several magnitudes more clever than most others. I know better than to judge people based soley on their type.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I would go as far as to say it's sickening because it is almost a total mockery of Jung's intent. It was to illustrate propensities 

I recently heard an ESTP say that INTJs are "jealous of them because of their Se". He meant well with his detailing of how INTJs need to develop their Se no less, and I appreciated that aspect. He was very accurate in his description of some who believe their MBTI is indicative of intelligence. But I couldn't help notice that in doing so he was being typist. In one of his videos he mentions Ni as a "psychosis" a few times. 

To his credit, I notice INTJs (or those mistyped as such) have the BEST "title"--the mastermind. At first, that inflated my ego as well. I mean, c'mon, of all things it sounds so elite and desirable. Similarly INTPs have "The Thinker" . These give a false inflation of their strengths and not their faults. Meanwhile ISTJs are relegated to "Duty fulfillers", which as VERY reductive overtones--ISTJs exist to carry out obligations. 

Rather than post like this, I think these people need to study functions and take note of how others' functions (that they don't use well) are valued in the world--that is the essence of what Jung wanted. It is a bastardization otherwise.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm completely sick of them. They never truly accomplish anything, they almost always end up being troll bait, and they are a waste of forum space. Just my $0.02.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

It's a big ego boost but I just ignore them usually.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

They kinda remind me of this Cracked blog I read about The 5 Saddest Things People Do to Look Smart | Cracked.com <this one.
I believe the smartest people in the world are people of any type who employ their function set well. NJs are not smarter than, say, SJs, and some SJs that have a good grasp of their Ne, might be a lot smarter than some NJs who have no concept of Se. Just saying.


----------



## wolfdream88 (Nov 22, 2013)

Everyone has their advantages/disadvantages. I don't think that any one type is "smarter" than any other.


----------



## Richard Evers (Aug 20, 2013)

How about a nice topic about which archetypes are the best at being drunk?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, there are smart people in every type, and everyone is smart in different ways. There is no way to tell whether one person is smarter than another anyway.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

im tired of biased poll options
i voted yes btw, before you attack.


----------

